

Sony Music's contract with Spotify - bmease
http://www.theverge.com/2015/5/19/8621581/sony-music-spotify-contract

======
angersock
After reading this sort of thing, how can anybody possibly pretend that the
publishers are helping things for the artists? Or claim that the system isn't
rigged?

And yet, we're going to see the same arguments trotted out: piracy is evil,
these publishers are essential to the business, artists will _never_ create
without a setup like this, etc. etc.

